# Hebrew Language



## Ivan (Oct 20, 2010)

Opinoins?

Learn Biblical Hebrew with eTeacher and the Hebrew University of Jerusalem


----------



## Ivan (Oct 21, 2010)

Really?


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't say. 

It looks interesting.


----------



## Wayne (Oct 21, 2010)

WHOA!



> Biblical Hebrew for Beginners – Level A
> At the end of the course the student will
> * have a basic vocabulary of 450 common Biblical Hebrew words.
> * know how to read and pronounce the Biblical Hebrew letters and vowels.
> ...



450 words in 19 days! Did I miss something?


----------



## jawyman (Oct 21, 2010)

Why am I not able to find a price. Here is a link to a free beginner's Hebrew course offered by the Free Church of Scotland Continuing's seminary taught by Dr. David Murray.

SermonAudio.com - Free Online Hebrew Course

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------

Sorry, I forgot to give the link to the seminary. Free Church Seminary


----------



## SolaScriptura (Oct 21, 2010)

I say go for it... if one has the drive, dedication and discipline to make it work, then go for it.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am not sure what the price is for this course, but you can audit Hebrew I and II at RTS online for 65 bucks each. That is my plans for the summer.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Oct 21, 2010)

If you do not need the credit, I would not pay the money. There are plenty of free resources. Here are a couple of animated Hebrew courses, free and online...

This one is more inductive: Hebrew Grammar Videos

This one is more deductive (I like this one better!): Animated Hebrew

I am currently taking a Hebrew Syntax (Intermediate) course from New Orleans Baptist Theological Seminary, but I have to say, I would not be if I did not need the credit. I would just self study.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the great resources. Now if I can understand Hebrew with a Scottish accent! lol For me a German accent would have been much better.


----------

